# mounting usb network adapter



## rasperin (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi!
   I hate to ask a basic question like this but I have an airlink usb wireless adapter that I have generated the ko file for. Did a kldload and yet didn't see it added to my ifconfig output. When I plug the device in I get:

```
ugen0: <Ralink 802.11 n WLAN, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 2> on uhub1
```

But when I do an ifconfig I get


```
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:16:e6:b8:77:c7
        ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 0.16.e6.56.0.b8.77.c7.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:16:e6:80:92:47
        inet 192.168.1.106 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        inet 192.168.1.201 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.201
        inet 192.168.1.202 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.1.202
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flag0,flag1>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

ndisgen and man page is pretty straight forward and I'm rather sure I did it right (Though I did not get an output message to my dmesg when doing the kldload like the instructions stated I would).

I'm sorry for being such a noob, but I've only used freebsd in the past as a development machine preconfigured; I really enjoy the environment.

Thanks!


----------



## rasperin (Aug 18, 2009)

Really, nothing? I figured this was an easy question , I checked into using the ral driver (aka I added it to my load.conf like the handbook says) and still no go.


----------

